# Eigener Projekttyp



## grischan (7. Okt 2009)

Hallo zusammen, ich schreibe gerade eine Anwendung auf Eclipse 3.5 RCP. Nun möchte ich einen neunen Projekttyp / Nature definieren. Gibt es dafür ein gutes Tutorial wie man Eclipse einen neuen Projekttyp definiert und dazu einen Wizard, mit dem der Nutzer ein solches Projekt anlegen kann?


----------



## Vayu (7. Okt 2009)

Hier sollte alles erklärt sein

Project Builders and Natures


----------



## grischan (7. Okt 2009)

Der Artikel zeigt nur wie solch eine ProjectNature mti einem Builder verbinde, aber nicht wie ich einen eigenen Projekttyp definiere und dafür einen Wizard erstelle.
Laut der Eclipse-Doku soll man ja auch die Schnittstelle IProject nicht implementieren.


----------



## Vayu (7. Okt 2009)

naja

Help - Eclipse SDK

suchen nach project nature. dort kriegst erklärt welche extension points du brauchst und kleine beispiele sind auch dabei.

Diese Seite sollte eigentlich immer die erste Anlaufstelle sein, wenn man was neues versucht unter Eclipse


----------



## grischan (8. Okt 2009)

Danke für die Hinweise. Die Eclipse-Doku ist in dem Bereich leider etwas lückenhaft, hier einen kurzen Ausschnitt wie ich es gelöst habe (Eclipse 3.5):

```
//Den aktuellen Workspace holen
IWorkspaceRoot root = ResourcesPlugin.getWorkspace().getRoot();
//Das (noch nicht vorhandene) Projekt holen
IProject project = root.getProject(projectName);
//Das Projekt erzeugen
project.create(null);
//Jetzt kann man das Projekt bearbeiten
```
Wichtig: Um dem Projekt die entsprechenden Natures hinzuzufügen muss man sich erst die IProjectDescription des neunen Projekts holen, dann die IDs der Natures hinzufügen und dann auf dem Projekt project.setDescription mit der veränderten Description aufrufen. Das reine Verändern des Description-Objektes bewirkt nichts, erst der setter auf dem Projekt.


----------

